# Teething, won't eat and he's lost weight



## missjess

So Josh is teething. He doesn't wanna eat anymore! It's been 3 days since he barely take 3oz for a feed and every 4-5 hours... I stopped feeding him cereals now that he won't even drink milk. 

He's lost a bit of weight too, about 9oz. Should I be worried? Any of you have teething babies that won't eat ?! I'm getting a it worried for him now... :dohh:


----------



## KarenLV

Good heavens,do they start teething at 3 months?I just survived the growth spurts! From what I have heard it is normal for babies to lose a bit when teething.They make it all up anyways later on when solids are introduced.Good luck!!!


----------



## oOKayOo

My first daughter did this to and i just waited it out until she fed after all there really isnt that much you can do , but if its days and he isnt feeding a quick visit to your docs and ask then what you should do.

And Karen ella was teething at 9 weeks and still is , pain in the bum! Both of my girls teeth early not fun!


----------



## xarlenex

Have you tried giving him his bottles cold? I had to give kyle his cold or else he just wasnt interested x


----------



## missjess

Thanks... He had started teething earlier but it had seemed to calm down. Now it's a pain in the butt!!! I'll try the cold bottles, it's a good idea! 

Anyway right now whatever he grabs he chews on it like crazy! And even mommy's fingers:dohh:


----------



## foxyroxie

anbesol is great for putting on there gums :)


----------



## vicky

does he use a dummy?? if he does their is a dummy u can get which is the shape of their gums.


----------



## luckyme225

Connor likes cold bottles but he likes to chew the nipple because he is teething so watch out for tears in the nipple.


----------



## welshcakes79

have you tried giving him a cold teething ring from the fridge about 10 mins before his food due hun, it might numb his gums long enough for him to take some milk.. is he drinking water/fluids for you? if not an ice cube rubbed back and fore over his gums is good i found, as when it melts its water for them and it numbs at the same time :hugs: x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Ebonii is going thru this right now too I was just gonna post the same thing :( 

she has been taking cold bottles but really just chews on the teat and even wen ive put teething gel on her gums she still just wants to knaw on anything and wont eat , we were getting on so well hpoe once her teeth come thru she will get back to normal :(


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

wow teething so soon lol, brendan didnt get 1 single tooth till he was 10 months old lol!!! brendan aways loses his appetite with teething, he is teething again now and not eating so much and has diarrea, he has lost weight again i can see it in him he is always skinny but is even skinnier now, try not to worry once his tooth has cut through he will start to get his appetite back, but if you are worried speak to a doctor or HV xxx


----------



## KarenLV

Try Teejel.You get it at pharmacy.It tastes like liqorice and temporarily numbs the gums and relieves the pain.Babies love the taste!


----------

